# anyone have experience with a Butera meerschaum coloring bowl?



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

anyone? did a search but didn't find anything


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

CWL shows pictures of the results of using a colouring bowl on this page.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...pipe-2011-design-your-pipe-5.html#post3331088


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

I have one that I purchased the same time as my IMP meer (on fleabay from meerfan87). 

I used it exclusively for the first month or so. I definitely made for a shorter smoke as the bowl is over 2" deep and 7/8" across! Cools the smoke, for sure but the aluminum connector between the coloring bowl and the cork fitting is a total heatsink and makes for quite a bit of condensation.

For me, it's usefulness in evenly coloring my meer is nil. It's still coloring more in the shank area, but that could be me as this was my first "real" pipe.

But it is a nice accessory that I am glad I purchased.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

No experience here. Don't have a meer. But my pipe club is sponsored by a meerschaum carver, I may have to start on that slope soon!


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

I brought this subject up on another forum. Several of the members have hundreds of meerschaum pipes. It seems about half the people use coloring bowls to start the patina process while the other half doesn't use them at all.
I personally don't use them. YMMV.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

If coloring your Meer is what you are after it can be a useful tool...but I just want to smoke my pipe. Of the way too many Meers I own and smoke daily, yes the stem colors first, but over time they get as dark as I want. To me the coloring bowl gets in the way of enjoying my leaf.

If color is REALLY important, than a wax treatment is also good.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Meerschaums color stem first because burning tobacco in the bowl clogs the bowl's pores somewhat. The stem's pores remain uncloged, and so color first and much more rapidly. Smoking bowls facilitate even coloring because all of the porous meerschaum is exposed to smoke, but not the clogging char and tar.

However, this means that you can color a meerschaum without dropping $50 on a fiddly bowl. Whenever you're smoking another pipe, just blow the mouthful of smoke through your unsmoked meer. Sure, it's best done in the comfort of your own home, but it will work.


----------

